# White LT-15 snowthrower lift problem



## MarcG (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a longshot, as it's pretty specific to the White LT-15 snowthrower attachment, model 190-621. But maybe other models are simialr enough to help.

I bought this setup used and just installed the snowthrower to get ready for the winter. It was a pain in the butt, but next year will probably be easier - if I remember what I did :winky:

My problem is with the lifting mechanism of the blower housing. There's a lift handle that is used to lift up the blower housing to clear over obstacles, go up hills, etc. In the lifted position, the housing only goes up maybe 3/4". Hardly useful. When lowered, it looks like the lift handle could have at least 20 degrees of travel before it hits the stop. I basically move the handle maybe 10 degrees total the way it is now.

I'm pretty sure I put it together correctly. There aren't too many ways to do it. Looking at the construction, it appears to be a design problem, but does that make sense? 

The mechanism consist of a "lift tube" assembly, which has two lifting bars connected at their ends to about 1" away from each end of the 12" lift tube. The lift tube ends are inserted into bearings in the snowthrower chassis. The lift handle, which is the thing the operator pulls down on, slides over the right side of the protruding lift tube, and is locked in place with a spring pin that goes through both the lift lever and lift tube.

The other end of the lift bars connect to the thrower housing through a 5" link. By pulling/pushing down on the lift handle, the lift tube pivots and lifts the thrower housing. The lift handle locks the thrower housing in the "up" position and is released using a trigger on the lift handle.

One way I can see to fix it would be to remove the spring pin that locks the lift handle to the lift tube and drill new holes in the lift tube. That would place the lift lever in a higher position when the housing is lowered, giving me more travel.

Another way would be to shorten the links, if there's enough there to let the whole mechanism travel the full distance. The position it's in would give me 3" of blower lift by reducing the link 1".

Is anyone familiar with this model or something like it? Am I missing something stupid? It seems weird to me that I would need to make any modifications to get this to work, but I can't see any other way.

Thanks.

--Marc 

PS I hope this makes enough sense to get a mental picture. It's kind of hard to draw with words.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think I am following your description of the problem though I have never seen that particular model. I would probably shorten the link before I would drill the shaft. What ever way would be the easiest to reverse if after you use it you find out why it was the original way. Pictures would help.

Good luck

Andy


----------



## MarcG (Nov 24, 2007)

Shortening the links is definitely the easier way to go. I'm only concerned that there isn't much room to shorten. If I go to small, it won't be long enough to reach in one position or another. It's easy enough to check, though.

I tried posting pictures here, but the IMG code is turned off.

Blower DOWN:
http://picasaweb.google.com/takeahikemarc/TractorLift/photo#5136817640561538514 

Blower UP:
http://picasaweb.google.com/takeahikemarc/TractorLift/photo#5136817640561538530 
You can see the short travel of the lever.

Here are some link pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/takeahikemarc/TractorLift/photo#5136817644856505858
That link is what I want to shorten. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/takeahikemarc/TractorLift/photo#5136817644856505874
Getting to the spring pin to drill a new hole will be tough.

http://picasaweb.google.com/takeahikemarc/TractorLift/photo#5136817644856505842 


--Marc


----------



## MarcG (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I shortened the links and it turned out OK. I actually had to make new ones, since they only need to be 1/4" shorter - no way to drill a new hole that close.

The blower now lifts about 2-1/2 inches. I can't go much higher because the lower lift arm hits the lift lever mount at about 3 inches. This should be enough to drive it around, though.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

glad to hear it worked out for you Marc

when you have some snow you'll have to post some "action shots"

Andy


----------



## MarcG (Nov 24, 2007)

Will do, Andy. Thanks.

--Marc


----------

